# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  > А правда ли, что...  >  Возможно ли проникновение через KVM-переключатель?

## sergesten

Доброго времени суток!
Ситуация такова:
У меня два компьютера.
Один из них не имеет и не должен иметь выход в интернет. А второй компьютер через 3G модем подключен к интернету и больше не к чему не подключен.
Я планирую эти два компьютера соединить между собой для удобства KVM-переключателем (keyboard video mouse) вот этой модели http://www.aten.ru/support/artview.php?idx=130.
Понятное дело, что сущетвует вероятность проникновения "злоумышленников"/вредноноснолго ПО на компьютер который подключён к интернету. 
И у меня возник такой наивный вопрос: существует ли возможность проникновения злоумышленников (проникших допустим через интернет на компьютер подключённый к интернету) либо вредноносниго ПО (троянов и т.п.) с компьютера, подключённого к интернету на компьютер не подключённый через этот KVM-переключатель?
Если возможно то каким образом?
Заранее благодарен!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Вирус-Fighter

Две блондинки: 
- Оля, скажи, а когда я копирую мышкой текст, он где сохраняется? 
- Как где? Конечно, в мышке!

----------

